# Erythromycin And Shrimp?



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

Am I Going to commit invertebrate attrocities if I dose it?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I used it before with no adverse effects on the shrimp.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

On a sperate note, I just dosed metronidizole in my tank and all the shrimp are doing great.


----------

